# How to use bottle caps



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello guys,

here is an easy to follow "how to shoot some bottle caps" video














The last vid from an outstanding shooting day!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Torten,
You are a great shooter. I like to shoot to bottle caps myself and they are very hard to hit, but they help to improve on your shooting skills. Saludos







.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well looks like I have more work to do









LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello Torsten,

I was noticing your stance while you were shooting. You are shooting almost backhanded. Your feet are not pointing in a line with your shooting, but rather you seem to be shooting a bit behind your body. I must say, I find this a bit unusual, at least for me. I always have my chest more open to the target than you seem to have. Do you always face that way when shooting? You have me wondering if I should change my stance when shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Man Can Shoot! I saw fear in those bottle caps!!!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I gotta try that.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think they would fear you also Darrell! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Unreal. I am the #1 Torsten fan.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shooting


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice video, I love to shoot bottle caps to. The noise they make is amazing. I shoot them with my .22 though lol! Its great practice for head shots on small game. I thought the camera was going to take a stray shot for a minute


----------



## Frank_zhang (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello,my friend.I think it dangerous for u to stand in front of the target straightly, for the steel ball may hurt yourself by rebounding.

So I advise u to stand aside.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

easy to follow.. yes
hard to achieve...

always admire your abilities


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i perfer the pewwwwwwwwwwwww of a coin lol


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep, I like the sound too


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

How do you get the caps to stay there? Sounded like it was a bit windy. Great shooting! I'm not good at hitting targets that small yet.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Torsten, you are the man! I love to watch you shoot.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome shooting Torsten, have to try that, I'll need more ammo though. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> How do you get the caps to stay there? Sounded like it was a bit windy.


I fixed every cap with 2 small and very strong magnets on the rod.


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to hang some bottle-caps in my catch box.









If I hang them on some kind of ribbon or flat band, they'll stay facing the right way.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

awesome shooting.


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Say... since you're not using a catch box, I'm wondering what you're using for ammo. Something cheap?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

rdmiller3 said:


> Say... since you're not using a catch box, I'm wondering what you're using for ammo. Something cheap?


When I`m shooting freestyle, without a catch box ( I do that VERY often), I shoot with 8 mm or 9mm steel balls. They are very cheap here in Germany as we have a cool ammo dealer: http://www.kugel-winnie.de/
The owner of this shop is also a slingshot shooter. I think he sells all over europe.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

torsten said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> here is an easy to follow "how to shoot some bottle caps" video
> 
> ...


Must take you a year and a day to mow that backyard!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Torsten, do you touch the upper band to your face each time you shoot?

Thanks,

THWACK!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

One thing I like in this video is that the caps are so close to each other.

More videos please Torsten


----------

